

Ask HN: Are you legally required to disclose to your employer...? - dear

that you are running a side business&#x2F;startup, assuming no conflict of interest and you are not using your employer&#x27;s resources at all?
======
feralmoan
You could ask for a copy of your contract, it should be in there if its a
problem. Or if it is, ask about a no-compete waiver.

